# Kettenführung für meinen Onkel



## rene_gade81 (11. März 2012)

... ich habe schon ein paar threads gefunden, aber so recht steht da nicht wirklich was passendes drin. Und zwar bin ich am überlegen mir die DREIST von G-Junkies zu holen. Hat jemand evt erfahrungen mit der kefü, am besten noch an einem onkel ?! 
Hatte erst wieder mit der c guide v2 geliebäugelt, aber hhmmmm... 

greetz


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (11. März 2012)

Lustig. 
Die C-Guide von Bionicon hab ich auch gerade im I-Net angeschaut.
Macht nen guten Eindruck und ist viel einfacher anzubauen. Die Frage ist nur, ob ich die auch über den Neopren Strebenschutz montieren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (11. März 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Lustig.
> Die C-Guide von Bionicon hab ich auch gerade im I-Net angeschaut.
> Macht nen guten Eindruck und ist viel einfacher anzubauen. Die Frage ist nur, ob ich die auch über den Neopren Strebenschutz montieren kann?



Hatte sie am Jabba Wood und habe nur den schutz weit nachhinten geschoben... Aber chris hat sie an seinem onkel und musste auch von der länge was abnehmen...

Bin echt am überlegen ... 

sie ist auf jedenfall echt super ! Preis leistung ist top... Dennoch reizt mich auch die DREIST iwie ... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## -Nikome- (12. März 2012)

Die Dreist/Zweig Kefü passt soweit ich weiß nicht an den Onkel. Außer du machst es wie -Mik- und schneidest auf der einen Seite etwas weg.


----------



## zrider (13. März 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Lustig.
> Die C-Guide von Bionicon hab ich auch gerade im I-Net angeschaut.
> Macht nen guten Eindruck und ist viel einfacher anzubauen. Die Frage ist nur, ob ich die auch über den Neopren Strebenschutz montieren kann?



Ich hab sie über den Kettenstrebenschutz montiert und bisher keine Probleme. Warum sollte man das auch nicht so machen?


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (14. März 2012)

Ist die Bionicon auch für 3fach vorne geeignet? Sorry, hab da noch kein Plan von


----------



## zrider (14. März 2012)

Ja, ist sie.


----------



## kleinOtze (14. März 2012)

Das Jimbo hat eine ISCG Aufnahme...an der Aufnahme hab ich an meinem Jimbo eine Heim 3 befestigt, lässt sich ohne Probleme schalten und läuft recht leise. Die Heim 3 muss man etwas mit der Metallsäge bearbeiten (kein handwerkliches Geschickerforderlich). Sieht gut aus erfüllt zu 100% seinen Zweck. Für Fragen einfach kurz eine PM an mich.


----------



## -MIK- (14. März 2012)

Kleine Korrektur, es ist ne ISCG 05 Aufnahme


----------



## Hawwegugger (14. März 2012)

Ich fahre eine "NC-17 Stinger". Funktionierte gut und leise, habe aber nach einer Weile die Führungsrolle verloren. Vielleicht meine Schuld, da nicht richtig angezogen und kontrolliert.


----------



## zrider (14. März 2012)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse an einer Rose Kettenführung!?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/486153/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (18. März 2012)

Welches mittlere Kettenblatt mit 36 Zähnen würdet ihr bei einem Umbau auf 2-Fach für die 2012er XT HT Kurbel nehmen? Sollte halt stabil sein und problemlos montierbar sein. 
Passt ein SLX Bash auch auf die XT Kurbel?


----------



## Koerk (21. März 2012)

Bezüglich der Dreist und dem Jimbo würde ich mal bei Rose direkt nachfragen.
Laut Internetdaten hätte die Zweig nicht an mein BC FR SL gepasst. Ich habe sie dann über Rose mitbestellt und auch da wurde mir nach der Lieferung gesagt dass es nicht passt.
Hab dann aber den Tipp bekommen mal mit einem Mitarbeiter aus der Werkstatt zu sprechen der selber Downhill und alles fährt.. der hatte mir die dann "problemlos" montiert und seitdem bin ich (fast) wunschlos gelücklich mit der G-Junkies KeFü. 

Bei Rose nachfragen würde ja nichts kosten. Ist zwar nicht besonders günstig, aber mir gefällt es auch optisch im Vergleich zu vielen anderen KeFüs.


----------



## OJMad (21. März 2012)

Die Rose-KeFü würde ich nicht mal mehr geschenkt haben wollen


----------



## zrider (21. März 2012)

Ich auch nichttotaler Mist!


----------



## GeorgeP (21. März 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Welches mittlere Kettenblatt mit 36 Zähnen würdet ihr bei einem Umbau auf 2-Fach für die 2012er XT HT Kurbel nehmen? Sollte halt stabil sein und problemlos montierbar sein.
> Passt ein SLX Bash auch auf die XT Kurbel?


 

wenn es leicht sein soll das HIER
wenn das gewicht egal ist und haltbarkeit im vordergrund steht, das HIER

Cheers
George


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (21. März 2012)

Merci.

Gibts noch Alternativen die noch stabiler sind? Muss ja nicht von Shimano sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (21. März 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Merci.
> 
> Gibts noch Alternativen die noch stabiler sind? Muss ja nicht von Shimano sein.


 

Stabiler wie stahl ???

Im zweiten link das ist die stahlausführung, so wie ich sie auch fahre


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (22. März 2012)

Mit stabiler meinte ich eher ein dickeres Blatt. Wenn das überhaupt möglich ist. 
Kenn da den Markt nicht so.


----------



## -MIK- (22. März 2012)

Mach das erst einmal kaputt....


----------



## Montanez (23. März 2012)

Du solltest wohl beachten, dass wenn du als kleinstes ein 22er Kettenblatt hast es sich mit nem 36er SLX z.B. besser schaltet, da dieses verlängerte Schaltrampen hat (weils für 22-36 ausgelegt ist) und sich die Kette so nicht zwischen den beiden Blättern verhakeln kann. 
Heißt nicht, dass die andere Variante nicht funktioniert, es kann eben nur vorkommen das die Schaltvorgänge mal nicht so flüssig ablaufen.

Das hier (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21739_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M665-9-fach-4-Arm-.html) ginge z.B.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (23. März 2012)

Danke Montanez
guter Tip.

Als kleinstes Ketteblatt hab ich ein 24er. Sind da die Voraussetzung genauso oder funktionierts da besser?


----------



## rene_gade81 (16. Juli 2012)

Soooo, habe mein "onkel 2012´er" nun mit einer zweiG von G-Junkies bestückt. Keine nacharbeit etc. 44 er blatt runter, rockring drauf... kefü iscg 05 dran, kettenlinie passte gleich. 3 Fach trigger gesperrt auf 2 fach und es lääääuuuffft ! 


Rock´n roll ! ! !


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (20. Juli 2012)

Läßt sich bei der G-Junkies die Kettenführung eigentlich noch weiter nach Oben verstellen? 
Oder ist die so stabil das sie auch noch Aufsetzer aushält??

Scheint mir recht hoch im Vergleich zu NC-17 Stinger.


----------



## rene_gade81 (20. Juli 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Läßt sich bei der G-Junkies die Kettenführung eigentlich noch weiter nach Oben verstellen?
> Oder ist die so stabil das sie auch noch Aufsetzer aushält??
> 
> Scheint mir recht hoch im Vergleich zu NC-17 Stinger.



Man kann sie noch ein wenig weiter nach oben verstellen, richtig, aber ist minimal ... 

Nein, schon richtig das der " arm " relativ kurz ist, aber sie tut genau das was sie soll und ich finde das is doch auch eher ein vorteil wenn sie nicht so lang ist ?!


----------



## bikulus (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo
würde an meinem Uncle gerne eine NC 17 stinger montieren, geht das und welche Ausführung brauch ich , ISCH 05 die mit E-type oder ohne??
Hatte mir jetzt ne Canyon bestellt, aber die passt leider nicht, obwohl sie gut funktionieren würde
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## BSChris (22. Oktober 2012)

Aus welchen jahr ist denn dein Jimbo. Es haben mehrere die Stinger dran. Aber glaube du musst was weg flexen damit die Stinger. In der Regel solltest du ne ISCG 05 haben.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (22. Oktober 2012)

hab ein 2011 Jimbo, wegflexen, hoffentlich nicht am Rahmen
Bikulus


----------



## BSChris (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok das 2011er hat ne ISCG 05 Aufnahme.
Ne nicht am Rahmen  musst was an dem Stinger wegflexen.
Gab auch nen Foto hier im Forum...weiß leider nicht mehr wer es rein gestellt hat.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## rene_gade81 (23. Oktober 2012)

Da hat chris recht, du musst die kefü so bearbeiten, das sie montieren kannst. Ich glaube MIK hat sie umgebaut, wenn ich mich nicht irre...

Die zweiG passt ohne probleme ans rad, der " arm " ist zwar ein wenig länger als bei der stinger, aber sehe da nicht so ein riesen problem drin.

greetz


----------



## Montanez (23. Oktober 2012)

irgendwer meinte auch das die ans 2011er ohne flex passen würde. hätte gedacht das die canyon passen würde. wegen der bb30 aufnahme nicht? das ist ein scheiß teil...hab ne e13 heim2. die liegt an wenigen punkten auf der bb30 aufnahme auf und wird von den schrauben so weggebogen, dass nichts schleift. funktioniert seit einem jahr problemlos. hätte ich nen dremel zur hand gehabt, hätte ich sie etwas angepasst. aber nun gut...


----------



## bikulus (23. Oktober 2012)

Die Canyon hat für die 3 Bohrungen einen viel kleineren Kreisdurchmesser, ISG3 ??
Bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir aus einer Carbonplatte was selber baue
Bikulus


----------



## Awesom-O (27. Oktober 2012)

Stinger ISCG 05. Jimbo 2010. Musste an 2 Stellen die Säge ansetzen. War ne Sache von 10 Minuten.


----------



## 230691 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hey zusammen,
habe jetzt auch die Stinger Kefü für mein '12er Jimbo 
Zum einen gab es hier Bilder, wie man die Kefü bearbeiten muss. 
-MIK-, das alte Bild von dir habe ich gefunden ist jedoch nicht mehr vorhanden.
Kann das evt. jemand hochladen?





Das schleift bei mir am Hinterbau
Ist das die bekannte Problemstelle oder war das was anderes?

Ich möchte meine FSA V-Drive MegaExo auf 2fach umbauen.
Muss ich da einfach nur das 32/44 Blatt gegen ein 36er tauschen und gut ist?
Es geht mit um die Kettenlinie und darum, dass das 22er Blatt gefährlich nah an die Stinger Kefü dran kommt.

Irgendwie macht das momentan eh mehr Stress als alles andere


----------



## Montanez (15. Mai 2013)

So, nur weil die Frage schon so oft auf kam.
Habe meine e13 heim2 mal mit ner Feile modifiziert, so dass sie nun endlich richtig gut sitzt.
Dazu hab ich einfach die unnötigen Schrägen zwischen den ISCG Langlöchern für die Schrauben der ISCG05 Aufnahme weggefeilt.
Der Durchmesser des Loches beträgt jetzt 55mm.

Vorher sah das Dingen so aus:







Nach dem Feilen so:






Und ans Rad gedengelt so:






Damit da nichts an der Schwinge schleift jeweils 2 Unterlegscheiben zwischen ISCG Aufnahme und Kefü. Tuts einwandfrei, auch die Kettenlinie passt!

Ist glaub ich die einfachte Modifikation. Das Feilen hat ein paar Minuten gedauert.

Ach ja, ich hab ein 2011er Jimbo, da ist die Kettenstrebe ja schon etwas schlanker gestaltet als bei den älteren Modellen. Aber für die neueren sollte es auf jeden Fall so gehen.


----------



## Bordstein (26. Mai 2013)

Hi, 

hier mal meine Kettenführung. Im Grunde habe ich sie wie Montanez bearbeitet. Also einen Kreis mit 55mm im Durchmesser auf die Kettenführung gezeichnet und entsprechend gefeilt bzw. gedremelt. 

Die Kettenführung passte zwar nach dieser ersten Bearbeitung schon schleiffrei auf die ISCG05-Aufnahme, jedoch lag der Abstand zum Yoke im 1/10mm-Bereich. Um einen Kontakt durch eine Verwindung des Hinterbaus zu verhindern, habe ich noch auf der Rückseite der Grundplatte etwas Material abgetragen. 

(Grauenhafte...) Bilder: 



























Fazit:

Kettenführung kollidiert nicht, Kettenlinie passt perfekt und Kette wird sicher geführt. Allerdings ist die Rolle verdammt laut, ich kam mir auf der Straße wie ein Traktor vor .
Evtl. umwickle ich die Rolle noch mit Klebeband oder einem Stück Schlauch. 

Rahmen ist ein 2013 Uncle Jimbo.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (27. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem zusätzlichem Abtrag schaded sicher nicht. Hab halt über Scheiben jetzt die Mitte gewählt zwischen Kette und Kettenstrebe. Aber viel Platz ist da wirklich nicht zwischen, schleift aber nix und fluppt auch im Matsch noch. Von daher lass ichs erstmal so.
Die Rolle ist in der Tat sehr laut, wird aber mit der Zeit was leiser.


----------



## Dakeyras (20. Juni 2013)

Hab an meinem 2012er Onkel die Blackspire Twinty (ISCG05). Passt ohne feilen und flexen. Wer also eine 2x Führung mit Taco sucht --> klare Empfehlung für die Twinty.


----------

